# Window this weekend



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Spotted the first love bugs today, and buddy told me he heard of water temp at 77. I will be on the peninsula friday looking for some surf trout!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck man


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm getting that same itch. I hope to get my ducks lined up for a trip this weekend myself.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone else gonna be down friday or saturday?


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Fishin'_Soldier I'll be down there Friday with my grandpa to check out the surf action.! I assume by peninsula your talking about Boliver?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Got an appointment at 10AM so I won't be making it down there. I plan on hitting Trinity bay tomorrow afternoon so if nothing's happening down there hit me up.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Hittin up the surf in the morning myself...Probably in the Surfside area. The surf should be good if the wind doesn't stay or kick up out of the Northeast...Or, the water that is.....Can't guarantee the fishing will be good though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JustSlabs said:


> Got an appointment at 10AM so I won't be making it down there. I plan on hitting Trinity bay tomorrow afternoon so if nothing's happening down there hit me up.


Will do bud.



Justin_Smithey said:


> Fishin'_Soldier I'll be down there Friday with my grandpa to check out the surf action.! I assume by peninsula your talking about Boliver?


Yes. I will start at first entrance from 124 and work my way down the beach looking for activity. If I end up at the pocket I will yak to the jetties and fish the north side.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGallo (Aug 5, 2006)

Can you tell us what you saw? Dying to get down there tomorrow.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I drug the ski to lake livingston and filled the cooler with white bass. Looking like I made a wise choice. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## txhornet (Apr 27, 2010)

*Ski - seaweed*

Have you had any issues running your jet ski around the seaweed?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Not really, the impeller will chew it up. If it does get clogged on the grate just have to jump in and remove it. I haven't had it happen though. I try to stay out of the big mats of weed. I will go around if I have to. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry for the highjack. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a jet ski for fishing. I was also wondering how your ski handles the sargassum. Used to ride stand ups and wave blasters in the surf and rarely had any issues, but trying to get through the weed line to get to the near rigs looks like it could be a problem.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jesco said:


> Sorry for the highjack. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a jet ski for fishing. I was also wondering how your ski handles the sargassum. Used to ride stand ups and wave blasters in the surf and rarely had any issues, but trying to get through the weed line to get to the near rigs looks like it could be a problem.


I have not had any issues with sargassum.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

